# Magic Inch filters for E.A. Carey pipes



## Art Pemberton (Nov 7, 2008)

I found some one here who had some E A Carey filters to get rid of. I would like to have them, but cannot find the person who posted about them. Are you ouit there?? feel free to use my e-mal to reply. [email protected]

Art Pemberton


----------



## Art Pemberton (Nov 7, 2008)

:chk


Art Pemberton said:


> I found some one here who had some E A Carey filters to get rid of. I would like to have them, but cannot find the person who posted about them. Are you ouit there?? feel free to use my e-mal to reply. [email protected]
> 
> Art Pemberton


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a box of them that I can give you.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I had some I offered up to the Jungle awhile ago but they are long gone now.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Carey Magic Inch Papyrate Sleeves


----------



## meetinmaui (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the site that sells E A Carey filters.
Randy


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

scotch tape works, just tape over the tube inside and than it smokes great.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, someone's using "Search" to find answers! Nothing like raising a thread from the dead!


----------

